# I love the South



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Some pics of my landscape.


----------



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

Looks great! Do you keep your ferns over winter or just get new ones each year? Currently, I end up getting new ones but would like to keep the same ones so that they get larger. Always have problems finding ones as large as I'd like.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

I've considered the same, but I get new ones each year. These are actually too big. The wind does a number on them and makes the lopsided.


----------



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

Same issue. One decent storm and they're crooked.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

I bought some 4-prong wire hangers from Amazon. They are more stable than the 3-prong hangers. But still not perfect.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

What a lovely facade! What are those bushes with the large purple spherical blooms?


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> What a lovely facade! What are those bushes with the large purple spherical blooms?


Alliums. They are in the garlic and onion family.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

That looks awesome. You're killing it. How are you watering all of that? Drip irrigation?


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

The containers and hanging ferns are on a drip system. The beds are are on an in ground system.


----------



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

Darrell said:


> I bought some 4-prong wire hangers from Amazon. They are more stable than the 3-prong hangers. But still not perfect.


I did the same thing after two of three wires broke during a storm. Picked up 20ish" hanging planters from Lowes with the coconut lining. Gave the roots more room to grow as well.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

No one is going to comment on the ribbon snake? Fine, I'll be the first.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Beautiful,
I just love the look of brick steps


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

:thumbup:


Movingshrub said:


> No one is going to comment on the ribbon snake? Fine, I'll be the first.


Look closely and you can tell he just ate.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Beautiful home


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> No one is going to comment on the ribbon snake? Fine, I'll be the first.


I was thinking the same. I can't enjoy the beauty because all I see at this point is a snake.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

We have lots of snakes this year. Thankfully those I've seen are nonvenomous.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Awesome look Darrell!


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Nothing short o' spectacular!

(Yet another reason example of why I am so relieved my wife does not frequent any forum such as this!


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

More pics.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Just beautiful..


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Darrell, you make this look easy. But i know it takes a lot of work and planning.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks. It's work, but fun work (kinda like you lawn nerds who take tape measures out to measure your grass! &#129315;&#129315.

Would you believe these beds are just 13 months old? None of this was here when I bought this house in January 2017.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Beautiful flowers and photos! What are you taking the pictures with?


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Beautiful flowers and photos! What are you taking the pictures with?


iPhone


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Darrell said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful flowers and photos! What are you taking the pictures with?
> ...


Is that a macro setting for the close ups?


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Negative. Just the cam. This time of day when the sun is bright, I tone down the exposure a bit b


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I was born in the south, lived with the yankees for 23 years, and last year moved down to Charleston, SC with my wife who had never even visited the south. Its good to be home, for sure.


----------

